# Wie kann ich Fischnachwuchs vermeiden?



## Ares (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

war schon lange nicht mehr hier und brauche Euren Rat: 
Leider habe ich vor Jahren den Fehler gemacht und Fische in meinen Teich eingesetzt. Darunter auch Goldfische, __ Sonnenbarsche und Gründlinge. Nachdem sich die Sonnenbarsche explosionsartig vermehrt hatten, habe ich bis auf ein männliches Exemplar alle Sonnenbarsche abgegeben. Daraufhin vermehrten sich die Goldfische und Gründlinge extrem. Inzwischen habe ich wohl hunderte Goldfische und alle naturfarben . Was mache ich nur damit? Die will doch vermutlich keiner. Die farbenprächtigen Exemplare hat der __ Reiher geholt .
Nun habe ich hier vielfach gelesen das ein Flussbarsch zur natürlichen Geburtenkontrolle empfohlen wird. Aber dann müssten meine geliebten __ Frösche auch dran glauben und das möchte ich auf keinen Fall. Gibt es sonst noch einen Tipp wie ich zukünftigen Fischnachwuchs vermeiden kann?
Sorry, für die erfahrenen Foris ist diese Frage sicher langweilig, aber ich hoffe trotzdem auf Eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Ansaj (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo Sandra,
langweilig ist die Frage nicht. Ich beschäftige mich gerade auch damit und bin noch zu keiner guten Lösung gekommen. Daher hoffe ich auch auf Antworten. 
Normalerweise werden ja (gleichgeschlechtliche) __ Sonnenbarsche angeraten. Vielleicht ist dein einzelnes Exemplar einfach nicht genug. 
Du kannst natürlich die Jungfische fangen und verschenken. Auch naturfarbene Goldfische werden gerne genommen, die färben sich (in den allermeisten Fällen) ja noch um. Aber das musst du dann natürlich alle paar Jahre wiederholen.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2016)

Hi Sandra,

ein einzelner __ Flußbarsch wäre net artgerecht, unter 20cm sind sie noch Gruppenfische. Und da es bei Perca fluviatilis keinerlei Geschlechtsunterschied gibt wäre dann aber eventuell die nächste Jungfischschwemme vorprogrammiert

so brutal es klingt: füttern öfters mal für ein paar Wochen einstellen, so können nur so viele Jungtiere überleben wie der kleine Teich ernähren kann - und die Goldfische fressen dann auch Nachwuchs wenn längere Zeit kein "Fast Food" von oben kommt


----------



## Ares (30. Mai 2016)

Ganz ehrlich..... ich füttere fast gar nicht. Ich hatte gehofft das sich der Nachwuchs, wie auch das Algenproblem in Grenzen hält. Leider oder oder zum Glück funktioniert es immerhin
 beim Algenproblem.


----------



## smallfreak (30. Mai 2016)

Wenn Du sie gar nicht abgeben kannst, fällt mir nur ein, dass die Natur sich meist selbst hilft, wenn man sie lässt, wenn auch oft auf eine Art die viele Menschen als grausam ansehen. Immerhin können die Fische ja nichts dafür, dass sie in dem kleinen Teich scheinbar ideale Brutbedingungen finden. Wie hast Du es denn überhaupt so weit geschafft, dass Du in dem Teich solche Massen an Fischen groß ziehen kannst? Soviel Nahrung gibt's da doch gar nicht.

Du könntest also mit der Fütterung aufhören, bis sich natürliches Nahrungsangebot und Fischmenge im Gleichgewicht befinden – was im Grunde heißt, die meisten Fische werden eingehen.

Du könntest die Fische abkeschern und verfüttern. Das ist jetzt auch nicht so der Knaller, aber kleine Fische sind natürlicherweise häufig die Beute von größeren Tieren, ob uns das gefällt oder nicht.

Du kannst __ Barsche einsetzen und warten bis die sich des Problems angenommen haben und hoffen, dass sich dabei ein stabiles Gleichgewicht von Räubern und Opfern einstellt und nicht die Barsche alles fressen und dann hast Du hungrige Barsche und weißt nicht wohin damit. Obwohl, wenn die groß genug sind kann man die auch essen. Das gilt im Übrigen auch für Goldfische. Im Gegensatz zum einfach Aussetzen ist das Essen der Tiere wohl mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar.

Wenn Du wider Erwarten jetzt schon gar nicht fütterst und die Fische vom natürlichen Nahrungsangebot leben, dann sind es wohl viele, aber wenn Dein Teich die alle ernährt, was genau ist das Problem? Weil sie naturfarben sind? 

Ich bin scheinbar eine seltene Ausnahme da ich weder mit der ganzen Koi Manie noch mit irgendwelchen "unnatürlich goldfarbenen" Fischen das Geringste anfangen kann. Naturfarben wäre genau mein Ding. Allerdings brauche ich leider keine Fische, mein Teich ist noch viel kleiner.


----------



## Ares (31. Mai 2016)

I


smallfreak schrieb:


> Wenn Du wider Erwarten jetzt schon gar nicht fütterst und die Fische vom natürlichen Nahrungsangebot leben, dann sind es wohl viele, aber wenn Dein Teich die alle ernährt, was genau ist das Problem? Weil sie naturfarben sind?


Ja, wie bereits geschrieben, füttere ich bereits seit Jahren so gut wie nix. Nur ganz selten gibt es mal ein paar Sticks, nur um zu sehen wie viele Fische da sichtbar werden. Und das sind eben eine Menge. Ich denke das diese auch durch ihre Ausscheidungen die Wasserqualität eben doch verschlechtern. Auch wenn z. Z. das Wasser klar ist und lediglich ein paar Fadenalgen die Freude am Teich trüben. Scheinbar ist meine Filteranlage ok.
Mit der Farbe der Fische habe ich selber kein Problem, aber eine Zoohandlung z. B. würde mir die Fische nicht abnehmen (so wie damals meine __ Sonnenbarsche).


----------



## Ares (31. Mai 2016)

Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, dass es nicht noch mehr Fische werden. Ich bräuchte also Unterstützung für meinen Sonnenbarsch. Wäre schon froh wenn kein Nachwuchs mehr dazu käme.


----------



## smallfreak (31. Mai 2016)

Wenn man auf ein Problem konzentriert ist vergisst man manchmal, dass in so einem geschlossenen System alles zusammenhängt und man eine punktuelle Veränderung kaum einmal durchführen kann.

Wenn Du mehr Fraßfeinde einsetzt, dann freuen sich die und das Verhältnis wird sich Richtung Fraßfeinde verschieben. Es wird am Gesamtproblem aber nichts ändern, denn aus Goldfischen werden über den Umweg der Nahrung beispielsweise __ Barsche. Das hattest Du schon. Die lebende Biomasse verändert die Zusammensetzung aber nicht die Menge.

Wenn Du zu viel Biomasse im Wasser hast, im Moment in Form von Goldfischen, dann muss die aus dem Wasser, damit sie dem System dauerhaft entzogen ist. __ Reiher wären eine Variante, Eisvögel oder andere Fischräuber außerhalb des Wassers.

Du kannst auch am Eingang arbeiten und Dich fragen, warum so viel Nahrung im Teich ist, dass es so viele Fische ernährt. Pflanzen, die von den Fischen gefressen werden verringern, Schlamm absaugen, sicherstellen dass von außen so wenig wie möglich an Nährstoffen eingetragen wird. Regenwasser das über Wiese oder Garten in den Teich gelangt ist so ein Fall, Blätter und Zeugs das in den Teich geweht wird, usw.

Gibt Dein Pflanzboden Nährstoffe ab oder ist der mager?

Würdest Du einen kommerziellen Karpfenteich betreiben, könntest Du jubeln. Dein System produziert reichlich Fisch-Biomasse ohne zusätzlichen Aufwand. Angetrieben wird das mit Sonnenenergie. Schöner kann man der Natur gar nicht zusehen wie "Licht und Luft" in Leben umgewandelt wird.

Alles was an Nahrung in den Teich kommt wird zu Pflanzen (Algen), Kleintieren, Fischfutter, Fischen. Diese düngen mit ihren Abfällen wieder das Wasser und damit die Pflanzen... In der Kette bzw. dem Kreislauf musst Du was entfernen. Je weiter vorne in der Kette Du ansetzt, desto nachhaltiger ist das. Wenn Du also nicht in einem fort Pflanzen oder Tiere entnehmen willst, musst Du zusehen, dass der Nährstoff Eintrag dauerhaft verringert wird bzw. der Fisch Kot rasch physisch aus dem Teich kommt und nicht nur im Filter "abgebaut" wird.


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Mai 2016)

Hat es schon mal einer mit einem __ Hecht probiert?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hat es schon mal einer mit einem __ Hecht probiert?


 
Hi Torsten,

so einer macht aber auch vor den Fröschen net halt die Sandra ja behalten will

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Mai 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> 
> so einer macht aber auch vor den Fröschen net halt die Sandra ja behalten will
> 
> MfG Frank



Soll ja auch nur so lange drine bleiben biss alle Fische verschwunden sind. Was machen deine __ Waller, Frank ? Schon mal wieder gesehen ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Mai 2016)

Hi Torsten,

nee, die Sichttiefe im Teich beträgt allerdings auch kaum noch 20-30cm

zumindest scheinen sie noch da zu sein. Samstag wollt ich mit der __ Senke mal ein paar Minisonnenbarsche von letzten Jahr abfischen um meinem __ Schlangenkopf mal wieder artgerechtes Fitter zu verpassen. Von den noch im März/April vorhanden Mengen an Sonnenbarschen < 4cm ist nichts mehr auf der Senke zu finden gewesen


----------



## tosa (31. Mai 2016)

Schonmal an Salz gedacht?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Schonmal an Salz gedacht?



Hi Torsten,

wer soll an Salz denken? Sandra wegen dem Fischnachwuchs?


----------



## tosa (31. Mai 2016)

Der, der keinen Nachwuchs will


----------



## Ares (31. Mai 2016)

?????


----------



## Ares (5. Juni 2016)

Mit Entsetzen habe ichheute neuen Laich gefunden. Den ich allerdings nicht zuordnen kann. Wer kann mir sagen um was es sich dabei handeln könnte. Als Fische kommen Gründlinge oder Goldfische in Frage. Oder doch Amphibien?


----------



## LotP (5. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Schonmal an Salz gedacht?





Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> 
> wer soll an Salz denken? Sandra wegen dem Fischnachwuchs?





tosa schrieb:


> Der, der keinen Nachwuchs will





Ares schrieb:


> ?????



Das ist eine Sache aus dem Koibereich, wo dass auch recht gut funktionieren soll.
Ob dass jedoch auch bei anderen Fischen klappt / gesund ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juni 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> Das ist eine Sache aus dem Koibereich, wo dass auch recht gut funktionieren soll.
> Ob dass jedoch auch bei anderen Fischen klappt / gesund ist weiß ich nicht.


Fische/Fischeier haben einen gewissen Salzgehalt und somit auch einen gewissen osmotischen Wasseraustausch durch die Zellwände. Wenn der Salzgehalt im umgebenden Wasser anders ist, als normal im Süßwasser dann kann dieser Austausch nicht richtig funktionieren und die Eier sterben ab. Nix entwickelt sich.

Ist bei manchen Fischarten wohl nicht so tragisch. Die können ganz gut im Brackwasser. 
Anderen ist eine weiche bis mittelhare Umgebung wichtig. Einige Fischeier brauchen zur Entwicklung extrem weiches Wasser......

Ist abhängig aus welchen Lebensräumen die Fischarten stammen.


----------



## LotP (5. Juni 2016)

Kann sein das das bei manchen so funktioniert, bei Koi ist das aber nicht der Fall.
Weibliche Koi laichen erst gar nicht ab wenn auf 0,5% aufgesalzen wird und bauen dann den Laich im Körper bis zum Herbst wieder ab.


----------



## Ares (5. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung. 

Den Laich habe ich nun weitgehend abgefischt und in einem Behälter in meinen Pflanzenfilter gestellt. Sollte sich herausstellen das sich daraus Kaulquappen entwickeln, dürfen diese dort in Freiheit und geschützt vor den Fischen aufwachsen.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juni 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> Weibliche Koi laichen erst gar nicht ab wenn auf 0,5% aufgesalzen wird und bauen dann den Laich im Körper bis zum Herbst wieder ab.


Das bedeutet dann, das die Umgebung so Lebensfeindlich ist, das die Fische sich nicht wohl fühlen.....das erzählt man besser nicht nicht in einem Aquarienforum. Die Rufen den Naturschutz zum Retten der Tiere.


----------



## LotP (5. Juni 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Das bedeutet dann, das die Umgebung so Lebensfeindlich ist, das die Fische sich nicht wohl fühlen.....das erzählt man besser nicht nicht in einem Aquarienforum. Die Rufen den Naturschutz zum Retten der Tiere.


Würde ich so paschal nicht sagen.
Einerseits ist das scheinbar in Japan als auch im highend Segment hierzulande "standart" inzwischen. Ohne negative Konsequenzen.

Andererseits wird die gleiche Dosis sowohl zur Algenbekämpfung als auch zum Aufpäppeln von geschwächten Koi seit längerem angewendet.
Die Koi nehmen dann weniger Schadstoffe (meine Ammoniak od. Nitrat, nicht mehr sicher...) in den Kiemen auf.
Also eigentlich finden die Koi das Salz eher toll.

Warum sie jetzt nicht ablaichen weiß ich leider nicht, nur, dass es mit einer recht hohen Warscheinlichkeit klappen soll, es dadurch zu verhindern.
Vllt. irgendwelche hormonellen Auswirkungen, vllt. einfach nicht die richtigen Umweltumstände - (ohne Material zum Ablaichen z.b. nur glatte Folie, keine Pflanzen usw laichen sie idR auch nicht ab) who know's...

Selbst wende ich die Technik aber nicht an, hab nichts gegen Nachwuchs.


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> das erzählt man besser nicht nicht in einem Aquarienforum. Die Rufen den Naturschutz zum Retten der Tiere.


Dann sollte der Gesetzgeber, erstmal bei den Pools anfangen in denen jedes Jahr zich Tiere sinnlos verenden. Zum einen weil sie nicht mehr raus kommen oder zum anderen weil ihnen das Chlor die Haut weg ätzt.
Was beim Salz per Studien belegt ist, ist das sich eine vermehrte Schleimhautbildung zeigt. Dies wiederum ist bei vielen Fischen, besonders wenn sie geschwächt sind positiv. Auf Grund des geringeren Osmotischen Drucks, also keine Quälerei 
Bei Koi wird die Laichablage nur aufgeschoben, sobald sie sich dran gewöhnt haben können sie sofort weiter machen bzw los legen. Verändert sich dann wieder der Salzgehalt zB durch Wasserwechsel, findet wieder eine Verschiebung statt, usw.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juni 2016)

Nicht das mich einer Falsch versteht. Ist nicht mein Weg aber ich sehe da auch nicht so das Problem.
In einem Aquarienforum wurden schon Leute gesteinigt weil die Weichwasserfische mit welchen aus hartem Wasser zusammen gehalten haben.....


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2016)

Ja Toto, so hatte ich es auch verstanden. Nur sollte man nicht Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen


----------

